# biting gnats?



## hi rise fishing (Oct 23, 2009)

While fishing on Livingston a couple of weeks ago, I was harassed by swarms of small flying bugs that I had never encountered there before. They buzzed around my head, driving me crazy for hours! The next morning, I woke up with a severe rash on my neck, and I itched like crazy! I thought I had gotten into some poison oak, and began using Caladril. The rash turned into distinct large, hard bumps that still itch after almost two weeks. I read a thread on 2Cool this morning that mentioned biting gnats and I finally realized that they were the cause of my misery.
I have never encountered these bugs at Livingston before and don't know what to do about them. Does anyone have any help to offer? I can't stand going through this all summer!


----------



## capt. baldy (Apr 12, 2009)

Those gnats are called buffalo gnats. They do me the same way. It usually happens in the spring. I have had good success with Avon's Skin so Soft. If you are bald be sure to put on your head.


----------



## hi rise fishing (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks, Capt. I'll cover up with some repellent before I get out next time. I'm ready for this misery to end!
Tom


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Gnats hate Avon Skin So Soft, so do most people except fishermen. That smell reminds me of wade fishing LA marsh.


----------



## hi rise fishing (Oct 23, 2009)

The wife has some Skin so Soft at the lake house. I'll slather some on Saturday before I go out.
I haven't wade fished in a La marsh, but I spent many days duck hunting there! The marsh mosquitoes would make my hands swell up so much that I couldn't operate my pump shotgun!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

gnats are bad on bolivar right now. skin so soft smells like a louisiana whore, but the stuff keeps gnats and skeeters offa ya.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Gnats hate Avon Skin So Soft, so do most people except fishermen. *That smell reminds me of wade fishing LA marsh*.





monkeyman1 said:


> gnats are bad on bolivar right now. skin so soft *smells like a louisiana whore*, but the stuff keeps gnats and skeeters offa ya.


Hey!!!...it's none of your business who I fish with, besides, it was almost 25 years ago and I have only been married 20. :rotfl:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have heard them called buffalo gnats before also. I wonder if they are the same thing you hear of called black flies in Canada or Alaska. Whatever, I had the same miserable experience with them that you described a few years back above the lock & dam. They were so bad I have kept mosquito net head nets in that boat ever since.


----------



## hi rise fishing (Oct 23, 2009)

Watch out now ... I'm from Louisiana, and I don't appreciate you talking about my ex-wife like that! LOL


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

capt. baldy said:


> Those gnats are called buffalo gnats. They do me the same way. It usually happens in the spring. I have had good success with Avon's Skin so Soft. If you are bald be sure to put on your head.


Ditto. Worked like wonders. Vanilla extract worked one day, and not the next (it would work for about 2 minutes and that was it, and made me feel like a freakin birthday cake).


----------



## TripleT (May 11, 2005)

In addition to skin-so-soft you can put one of those fabric softener sheets under your cap or inside your collar. I can't stand those bugs!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I use vanilla extract it it works fine. They will just drink "Off"...


----------



## drifter544 (Dec 25, 2008)

The skin so soft is the way to go,just try to stay away from any large group of bikers!! LOL


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Where can I buy the Avon SKIN SO SOFT BUG GUARD? The snags really ruined my fishing last weekend. Thanks!


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Avon.com. 
We tried the skin so soft bath oil spray and it works great. My wife bought the skin so soft bug spray that is 30spf, but we have not tried it yet.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Someone mentioned that the thermocell works good for the buffalo/turkey gnats, can anyone confirm that?
Every once in a while they hatch out big time and make it miserable to fish below the dam. 
About 15 years ago they were so bad the Polk County Enterprise ran an article warning people to stay off of the river until they were gone. They usually last around 10 days to 2 weeks, they should be about gone by now. Deet will make them stick to you and bite longer!


----------

